

Every deployment ever (simplest ways to avoid gotchas) - biggfoot
http://blog.muhive.com/every-deployment-doesnt-have-to-be-so-painful/

======
itsmeritesh
[disclaimer: I am the author of this post]

Bout time we wrote this up on our blog. Check out the Vine that we created for
this. Should resonate with a lot of folks here.

